# Pray for rain...2 Chronicles 7:13-14



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

13 “When I shut up the heavens so that there is no rain, or command locusts to devour the land or send a plague among my people, 14 if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and I will forgive their sin and will heal their land.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you jimk I look around me and hope its not to late for some ,to be saved.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

amen, thanks Jimk


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Pray for rain*

We as a nation need to pray and ask God to forgive us and heal or land.''He said I sought for a man who would stand in the gap".Let us all stand in that gap.Praise the Lord for the rain and the latter rain.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

melvinrod said:


> We as a nation need to pray and ask God to forgive us and heal or land.''He said I sought for a man who would stand in the gap".Let us all stand in that gap.Praise the Lord for the rain and the latter rain.


x2 God Bless America


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmmm..... I wonder if we have seen the worse yet.. God sure has my attention. I still feel like the worst is yet to come. Lord I pray for pure grace and forgiveness. My, my my.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Praying----


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I have been praying and will continue. Thanks for the truth from the Word of God.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Here's a website I trust that deals with issues of the day. I'm a subscriber to his daily "Cultural Commentary."

http://www.denisonforum.org/


----------

